# My 1 Year Anniversary!!



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Today marks my 1 year anniversary with GTAA. Ever since I've been on here, I've had nothing but amazing experiences. I've learned so much from this site, and members here have helped me out in every possible way without ever asking for anything back. I also give credit to GTAA for 80% of everything I know about this hobby. Overall, this has been an amazing time and I look forward to many more amazing year with GTAA learning and growing within the hobby.

I bet you are also wondering why I'm posting this in the General Marketplace Discussion... Well that is very simple... I've been given so much from everyone here throughout the year that I feel like I should give something back in return.

The 17th (Get it cause i joined on the 17th  ) poster on this thread will receive 1 *FREE *Drop Checker. You can only post once...so none of the copy paste business!  Once the 17th poster has commented, I will then PM you regarding the pick up of the FREE Drop Checker that you have just won. That is all!

Thanks again for this amazing site and for its amazing members!
*
P.S. Hoody123 is no. 2 *


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, I don't want need one, so I don't mind my comment being the first (or is this the second...?) one in!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

hoody123 said:


> Well, I don't want need one, so I don't mind my comment being the first (or is this the second...?) one in!


Ditto on that, but great idea, and thanks for doing this, Mahntu!


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Fourth


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

5th. Let's keep this going!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

6th 

Happy 1 year lolol


----------



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

happy 1 year!!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

8th
Congrats on one year!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats!!! I always tell people how great the members are on this forum!


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Happy congrats I hope I win

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome idea! fun fun!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats it's my 4th year anniversary.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> Congrats it's my 4th year anniversary.


4 years dam congrats too yoy Matt

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I cannot even remember how long I been on GTAA.................


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

nice gesture! think i'm 15th!


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Who will be next?


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

MDR said:


> Who will be next?


Me mmmmhhahahahaha jp

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry Blitzcraze but as per my original rule you can only post once so we are still on post no. 15  Have fun everyone


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm so dose that meen me?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Sorry Blitzcraze but as per my original rule you can only post once so we are still on post no. 15  Have fun everyone


delayed post, LOL


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I think he does! Congratz

Also YAYAY to manhtu


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Unfortunately Snaggle you are no.16... Next member to post that has not yet posted will win


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Fish_Man said:


> I think he does! Congratz
> 
> Also YAYAY to manhtu


You are no.17


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm #21..... no?

Wait nvm.... just read your information again.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Congrats Fish_Man on your new L144 !! Let me know when you will be free to pick it up


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

manhtu said:


> Congrats Fish_Man on your new L144 !! Let me know when you will be free to pick it up


Thank you!! Wasn't expecting that...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Sorry Blitzcraze but as per my original rule you can only post once so we are still on post no. 15  Have fun everyone


I know I don't expect too win lol how much you selling them for

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Blitzcraze said:


> I know I don't expect too win lol how much you selling them for
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Hey Blitz! Check out my FS thread 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41540


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Since I wasn't expecting to win and I don't have room for the nice little pleco.

I shall give this away to the person that can (PM) me the correct answer to this question (You can only PM once with the answer):

After winning $20000 at the Casino in LV. I decided to go and spend a little bit of the winnings.

I spent 15% of my winnings to take a limo to the grand canyon and take the helicopter down the canyon and have dinner.

The night was still young so I decide to do a bit more gambling so I went to the MGM and played blackjack and manage to add 15% to my total I have.
Then I got a little hungry and decided to pig out at the restaurant and spent 8% of my money that I have won and used so far.

So now it's time to put all that money into my bank account so I can earn some interest. After 10 days of collecting interest every day (annual interest rate of 7.0% per year).

How much money do I have after the 10 days?

For the daily interest.. round to the nearest dollar

Have fun


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Fish_Man said:


> Since I wasn't expecting to win and I don't have room for the nice little pleco.
> 
> I shall give this away to the person that can (PM) me the correct answer to this question (You can only PM once with the answer):
> 
> ...


Assuming banks calculate interested daily and pay out usually at end of month. Therefor no interest is collected in 10 days... or is it paid out daily? Are we assuming the initial balance in the account is $0?

Am I over thinking?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> Assuming banks calculate interested daily and pay out usually at end of month. Therefor no interest is collected in 10 days... or is it paid out daily? Are we assuming the initial balance in the account is $0?
> 
> Am I over thinking?


Good questions.

1) Lets say the interest is added to your bank account daily.
2) Initial balance in the account is $0 (new account)


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't even know if I'm right, is it $18,507.50? lol


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Lets make it easier.

1) for the daily interest.. round to the nearest dollar


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

$18,500? lol  I don't even know this or is it $520 in 10 days.. mind=blown


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

$52~! Am I right lol


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Close but no.. and you only get to answer once.


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

aw man ): wanted a l144 lol


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

$18020 if I did my math right


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

$18,015? Unless I missed something


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

$18,020.52
Total interest was $34.52

If you want to round the interest off to the nearest dollar, then it's $35 interest for a total of $18,021

If you're rounding each _day's_ interest to the nearest dollar, then it's $30 interest for a total of $18,016

Breakdown:

$20,000.00 starting winnings	
$3,000.00 -15% Limo/'copter ride
$17,000.00 total	
$2,550.00 -15% more winning!!!
$19,550.00 new total	
$1,564.00 -8% (that's a lot of food, I hope the wine was good!)
$17,986.00 new total	
$3.45 -0.000191781	Daily interest rate based on 7%/y, compounded daily
$17,989.45 Day 1's total	
$3.45 -0.000191781	DIR
$17,992.90 Day 2	
$3.45 -0.000191781	DIR	
$17,996.35 Day 3	
$3.45 -0.000191781	DIR	
$17,999.80 Day 4	
$3.45 -0.000191781	DIR	
$18,003.25 Day 5	
$3.45 -0.000191781	DIR	
$18,006.71 Day 6	
$3.45 -0.000191781	DIR	
$18,010.16 Day 7	
$3.45 -0.000191781	DIR	
$18,013.61 Day 8	
$3.45 -0.000191781	DIR	
$18,017.07 Day 9	
$3.46 -0.000191781	DIR	
$18,020.52 Day 10	GRAND TOTAL
$34.52 Total interest earned


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

We have a winner!!!

50seven


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol off by one again, well this time I was $0.003 away, oh well. Congrats 50seven


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ha! Thanks Fish_Man

BUT......

Seeing as I'm an exclusive saltie, I have absolutely no use for an L144 pleco, and therefore would like to give it away. 

Matter of fact, being a reefer with a tank full of beautiful marine fish and corals, I don't see what people see in these boring-looking fish.

I will be pleased to give my winning pleco to the person who gives me the best answer on 2 questiones:

1. why plecos are totally awesome

2. why your tank would be the best home for this new guy


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

1) L144 Pleco is awesome because if it is a male, the bristles on it are absolutely amazing if its fullgrown, and if it's a female it would be the same but no bristles.
2) The golden color on him will light up my fish tank even more and would be thankful to have him/her for a new addition to my fish tank with guppies in it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Give it to nighttigers they truly love these bushy nose plecs


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Extra points for essay form with complex grammatical structure. Even more points for charts and diagrams and full colour photos  

Imagine you are trying to convert a hardcore SW reefer with epic corals and amazing colorful reef fish to get into the boring world of black and brown bottom-dwelling plecos! 

Inspire me!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

50seven said:


> Extra points for essay form with complex grammatical structure. Even more points for charts and diagrams and full colour photos
> 
> Imagine you are trying to convert a hardcore SW reefer with epic corals and amazing colorful reef fish to get into the boring world of black and brown bottom-dwelling plecos!
> 
> ...


To each their own

I personally don't like seeing tanks full of what looks like chewed bubble gum stuck to rocks


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Jackson said:


> To each their own
> 
> I personally don't like seeing tanks full of what looks like chewed bubble gum stuck to rocks


That's more like it! Let's hear it for the plecos!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

50seven said:


> That's more like it! Let's hear it for the plecos!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm playing 

A nice SW set up is an amazing sight 

I just can't get my head around those stupid little fresh water shrimp  lol


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

So who gets it .. ?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I was hoping for a torrent of convincing arguments as to why plecos are awesome. So far I'm not convinced 

I'll extend the deadline a bit more...


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

@50seven Lol if i had tankspace and wasnt an aquarist without a home at the moment i'd totally take up the challenge to write an essay on why plecos are awesome, perhaps even some poetry.

If i had tankspace i'd even offer a "bribe" of a case of "vitamin C" tomorrow to "sweeten the deal". But alas...

Instead I can only look forward to others responses as to why plecos are awesome.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Let me have a go at this!

Plecos are unique in every which way. They hide, they show, I see them everywhere from the basins of Brazil to the streams of Peru and lets not forget the rivers in Uruguay.

Plecos complete any amazon tank. With it it's like a car without a set of wheels. Most plecos are attractive not only in color but in pattern and character, this is even a must for beginners to experts alike in almost any freshwater setup. As they come in small to large sizes and eat better than a human at times. Let's see organic zucchini , green peas, sweet potato, raw organic shrimp, shall I go on?


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

*L144?*

hmm, might take a crack at it......


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Why Plecos are awesome.

Plecos are awesome because they add a flash of color to my planted tank. I have black sand in my tank and a yellow pleco is a stunning thing to see when it comes out. They keep my tank and my rocks clean. They always make me think of thishttp://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8kgd3QCyw1qapypao1_500.gif when I see them swimming around.

My tank in particular would be a good place because I am distinctly lacking a pleco at the moment. Mine passed away a few weeks ago and I just haven't had the time to replace him yet.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

As much fun as this has been...the L144 that was offered for free last month died a few days ago due to my tank being infested with Ich. The treatment must've been too much for the lil guy... I'm not 100% sure

I don't want anyone to be dissapointed so in its place, I will offer a free drop checker ($10 retail value) for the winner. The prize will be valid until the end of this month.

Have fun guys


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

manhtu said:


> As much fun as this has been...the L144 that was offered for free last month died a few days ago due to my tank being infested with Ich. The treatment must've been too much for the lil guy... I'm not 100% sure
> 
> I don't want anyone to be dissapointed so in its place, I will offer a free drop checker ($10 retail value) for the winner. The prize will be valid until the end of this month.
> 
> Have fun guys


Thanks buddy! I forgot about this and should have kept it going. Sorry to the people who really wanted this fishie. But I still want to be convinced that Plecos are awesome.

Also extra points to anyone who explains to a FW doofus what a drop checker is for.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

50seven said:


> Thanks buddy! I forgot about this and should have kept it going. Sorry to the people who really wanted this fishie. But I still want to be convinced that Plecos are awesome.
> 
> Also extra points to anyone who explains to a FW doofus what a drop checker is for.


A FW drop checker is to check the amount of Co2 that is currently in the aquarium.
The drop checker has a solution in it that changes in colour from blue (no or low co2) to green (sufficient to high co2).

This allows us to determine if we need to bump up or down the bps (bubble per second) on the co2.

Usually, blue means no to low co2. Lime green usually indicates high co2. "Normal" green usually means sufficient amount of co2. This also is determined by the solution that is used inside the drop checker.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> A FW drop checker is to check the amount of Co2 that is currently in the aquarium.
> The drop checker has a solution in it that changes in colour from blue (no or low co2) to green (sufficient to high co2).
> 
> This allows us to determine if we need to bump up or down the bps (bubble per second) on the co2.
> ...


Actually high lvls of CO2 would turn the soluction yellow


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Actually high lvls of CO2 would turn the soluction yellow


I stand corrected. lol


----------



## Freshwater Community (Nov 12, 2012)

*Free Pleco*

Hi there is this fish still available? Could you please let me know and if so please send me your contact info (name and number).
Thanks
Don


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

manhtu said:


> As much fun as this has been...the L144 that was offered for free last month died a few days ago due to my tank being infested with Ich. The treatment must've been too much for the lil guy... I'm not 100% sure
> 
> I don't want anyone to be dissapointed so in its place, I will offer a free drop checker ($10 retail value) for the winner. The prize will be valid until the end of this month.
> 
> Have fun guys


Seeing as the month is now over, I am officially awarding the prize. A few of you tried very hard to convince me that plecos are nothing but epic win, but I was especially impressed by the description by tomsfish, as well as his effort to bribe me 

Congratulations to tomsfish! Best wishes to him and all the other pleco owners (and future owners to be), as well as you CO2 dosers


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

50seven said:


> Seeing as the month is now over, I am officially awarding the prize. A few of you tried very hard to convince me that plecos are nothing but epic win, but I was especially impressed by the description by tomsfish, as well as his effort to bribe me
> 
> Congratulations to tomsfish! Best wishes to him and all the other pleco owners (and future owners to be), as well as you CO2 dosers


Woot! Thanks 50seven!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Tom, 

Please contact me regarding the pick up arrangement for your drop checker


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I will hold it for you until the end of the month and if you do not claim it by the end of the month you will have forfeited the prize. 

Hope to see you soon


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok I try to come by soon but if I don't come please donate it to the next up coming tank of the month for April.

Thanks!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Yea i can do that


----------

